# Hiccups and Panting?



## indyasade (Mar 11, 2008)

:mellow: Last night Sade had the hiccups... I was so scared that something was wrong? Do puppies get the hiccups? Also last week she was panting in her sleep> I kept waking her and making her drink water? Is this normal. I am just so concerned and I am a new maltese owner... I hope my baby is ok.... :mellow:


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

Max gets the hiccups too. I think that it is cute, I would not be worried. I don't know about the panting though I would think that he would be okay, but hopefully someone with a little more experience will be able to answer more definatively.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie used to get the hiccups when she was a puppy and she didn't even seem to mind. As long as they don't last too long (longer than an hour) I wouldn't be concerned about trying to stop them. If they do continue, you should probably call the vet to see what they recommend. 

Josie says: Mommy gets the hiccups too...when she's had a little too much Malibu!


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

> :mellow: Last night Sade had the hiccups... I was so scared that something was wrong? Do puppies get the hiccups? Also last week she was panting in her sleep> I kept waking her and making her drink water? Is this normal. I am just so concerned and I am a new maltese owner... I hope my baby is ok.... :mellow:[/B]


Carly gets the hiccups too. Panting can be a sign of being overheated, stress or pain. If everything else is normal then maybe she was hot or it was related to the hiccups...if she pants frequently when she's not hot, you might want to check it out with a Vet. My last dog, a Golden panted all the time, so much so that new Vets always thought something was wrong with him but he lived to 14 1/2 it just happened to be how he was and it was worse duing stress (and pain in his last days).


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

Zoey's 'normal' pant means she needs water. Her 'frantic' fast pant means she needs to potty NOW!!!


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm no expert, but my first thought was that she was hot. Bentley rarely ever pants, but when he does it is because he is hot. I will usually turn the fan on and he will go and lay directly under it. He also hiccups. Not as much as when he was a puppy. I think it is normal.


----------



## Luna'sMum (Mar 10, 2008)

I've noticed Luna hiccuping too. Do they grow out of it as they get older? like our little skin kids?


----------

